# Fabtron Lady Trail saddle?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Although I don't own one, I was instrumental in helping a friend buy one. What I liked about the saddle was the use of leather instead of vinyl which will greatly adds to the durability. I liked the quality of the cordura compared to the Abetta and the Wintec that we looked at. We were able to see all 3 saddles together and the Fabtron was the best of the group.

She has been riding in it for ~2 years now and it still looks great. She loves the saddle.


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have had mine now for 
11 years and I hope it goes for another 20. It is the best most comfortable saddle I have ever ridden in. I have the endurance version without the horn and the specific rigging but it they all have the same seat. I have put 1000s of miles on mine and it is still holding up great. I have never had to replace anything or had anything break. I have ridden 18hrs in it and not had a sore butt afterwards. I couldn't recommend a better saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowboys Momma (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm ordering it today! I've been looking and this one is my #1 pick. I'll let you know how it goes! Thanks for the replies! I think I'm getting the flex tree. I'm 125 lbs and my QH is a pretty big boy, I know there are pros and cons to the flex trees but I'm pretty sure it will work the best for us since we do lots of mountain trails. 
Thanks guys!!


----------

